# Will I notice a personality change after spay?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Time is ticking (or is that my heart beating fast??). Appointment is Friday morning. 

I am just curious if I will notice a change in their personality after spay. I do not know why this thought just popped into my head. 

I know to expect them to not act like themselves for a day or so after surgery but I was really wondering longer term if I will notice any difference.

Thanks for answering all of my questions. I appreciate it!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I honestly don't think so. Most just spring back to normal I would think.

I know my two did.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Jazz was spayed at around 5 months. Once she recovered physically, there was no discernible difference in her personality at all. I've heard (don't know from personal experience) that an intact adult male who tends to be very dominant/aggressive will sometimes become a little less so after neutering.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I have not experienced any personality changes in my girls after a spay procedure, nor have I seen any perceivable changes in personality of my males who were neutered young. Unfortunately, when we neutered one of our boys later in life (3 years old) he suffered a significant change in his metabolism which resulted in a very unhealthy weight gain. Much healthier to "nip" those male hormones before they reach maturity. 

I will be thinking of you as your girls go in Friday.. I know first hand that we "moms" cannot help but worry.. will be offering up prayers for a speedy recovery for Ruby and Hope. Blessings, Deb


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I was hoping Zoey's spay would calm her down but she is still crazy as ever. So she didn't change at all.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! haha! I could use a little calm down button on them but their personalities are sweet-and TOTALLY different from each other. I just wondered if I would notice any change once hormones diminish.

Thanks again for answering my ponderings!!


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

Maya was the same pup before and after her spay. The worst part about the spay was trying to keep her inactive for the 10 days afterward...she had no desire at all to remain calm and to heal! lol


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I put doggy steps around so that my dogs would WALK up, instead of jumping, but beyond that, I left them to themselves and didn't try to 'contain' them. I have a pen and I did use that when I left them. Sue


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Delalah was spayed Monday, I had her in the crate Tuesday, but since then, she has been free. Of course she is not a big player, she much rather lay around. Probably due to her pelvic injury. But with all my girl's, I never noticed a change in their personalities after a spay.


----------

